# Felucca Trips



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know of any felucca trips operating on the Nile close to Zamalek please? I don't want to book a tour as that will mean a boat full of tourists crammed together. I'd rather just turn up and hopefully have a private ride for an hour or so. Any ideas on the cost would be great so we don't get ripped off completely. It will be Saturday October 6th in the afternoon or evening.

Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Gounie

On my side of the river there are several small fellucas for hire... now of course as you are a tourist they are going to try and rip you off but I believe that 50LE an hour is the rate Egyptians pay.. I am on the Giza side of the river opposite Zamalek,


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

I was invited the other day to a felucca ride leaving from Maafi, close to TGIF. It was organized by an Egyptian lady and I was shocked , when she told me afterwards, that the poor guy had charged her 10LE :0


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Gounie said:


> Does anyone know of any felucca trips operating on the Nile close to Zamalek please? I don't want to book a tour as that will mean a boat full of tourists crammed together. I'd rather just turn up and hopefully have a private ride for an hour or so. Any ideas on the cost would be great so we don't get ripped off completely. It will be Saturday October 6th in the afternoon or evening.
> 
> Thank you


We take one just down the corniche (Maadi side) close to the TJ Fridays restaurant. We pay 100le for two hours, but private, just for us and our friends. Take a table cloth and picnic basket with, chips and dip, and good wine!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Take a table cloth and picnic basket with, chips and dip, and good wine!


Excellent idea :tongue1:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gounie said:


> Excellent idea :tongue1:





ask before you take the wine on board...


----------

